# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» предлагает новые пакеты услуг «Рациональный 4» и «Рациональный 10» для юридических лиц

## ByFly

С 1 марта 2017 года компания Белтелеком выводит новые пакетные предложения для юридических лиц Рациональный 4 и Рациональный 10, включающие услугу высокоскоростного нелимитируемого доступа в сеть Интернет и интерактивное телевидение ZALA. Также с указанной даты пакетное предложение Рациональный плюс переводится в архив.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

